# I'm in the chatroom- come visit!



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey guys, lots of people on today, hopefully we can all talk in the chat room a bit. I'll be in there for a little while.

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

I am here


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2005)

anyone still in here?


----------



## ANTONY (Feb 23, 2006)

HI FANCY A CHAT ABOUT DP OR ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## ANTONY (Feb 23, 2006)

celeste23 said:


> I am here


 SO AM I WANT TO TALK


----------



## ANTONY (Feb 23, 2006)

FANCY A CHAT


----------

